# Mice/rat breeder in or near Stoke on Trent?



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

this is a bit of a long shot but I'm wondering if anybody fairly local to me (aroun 20 miles) breeds there own feeders and would be willing to give me a bit of a 'lesson'?

My collection is getting bigger and I want to know a) that my feeders have been reared well and culled humanely, and b) I want to be able to ensure I'm feeding my snakes rats that have not been frozen, semi defrosted, frozen again etc.

So I've been thinking about breeding my own.

Thing is, I'm not sure if I can actually cull when the time comes.

I'd like to see what's involved with spinal severing and co2 tubs before I commit to breeding my own.

Can anybody help?

Helen


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

hi caffers, we were also thinking of doing this aswell.
someone told me the other day, that with pinkies you just take them as soon as they are born and put them in a freezer, i dont know if this is right.
as far as small and medium etc.....i dont know what is done. but i will keep my eye on this thread too


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Mandi,

I read a great thread on here yesterday but for the life of me can't find it now!! It was like an idiots guide to the entire process.

I personally wouldn't freeze, I think that would be a horrific way to die.

From what I understand, pinkies and fuzzies need their spinal cord severing which is done by holding the neck and pulling the tail. The reason these can't be killed in a co2 tub because of their anti smother mechinism.

Anything older can be killed using co2. I don't think I'd have an issue using the co2, it's just the hands on killing I'm not sure if I could do.

Fingers crossed someone will give me the opportunity to find out!!


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

With my rat pinkies I hold their head between my finger and thumb and give them a firm flick on the back of the head to kill them. I NEVER put them in the freezer while they are still alive.
As well as being cruel it is also illegal to kill a mammal via freezing:whip:


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

hello , my friend had a ok way .
Pinkies= Strong flick on neck or head
Anything else= Hold a pencil on the neck press and yank the tail.
kills them quick


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys...

However I still really need to have a go at this.

I can just imagine breeding a load of mice and then being too soft to kill them!!

Just need someone who will SHOW me how and let me have a go...


----------

